# Prices



## Jeffo

I've seen prices for Havanese puppies ranging from $900 to $2500. I understand that a range is to be expected - but this wide? Can someone explain why there is such a range in prices? Thanks!


----------



## marjrc

Prices vary depending on what health tests are done on the dogs, if the parents were shown in various rings across the country (handler fees, travel costs, etc.... ), breeding costs are high (was there an emergency C-section, high risks?) ..... heck, any seller can justify a cost based on nothing or on very real expenses and values. It depends who is doing the selling! 

There are hobby breeders, mill operators, pet shops and suspicious vendors online that have high costs for a Hav, saying they are 'rare' or for 'teeny Havs' or 'rare chocolates'. All red flags! 

I'd avoid the "cheap" ones just because I can't imagine a reputable breeder being able to meet even basic requirements with those kinds of prices. Just my humble opinion.........


----------



## Tom King

Puppies sold for around the $900 price are some sort of backyard/mill type operation with little invested in the dogs and are in it to make money. With health testing, and all the other expenses in doing the best for the dogs for breeders at $2000 and up, they typically are in it because they love it and have to charge that much to come close to breaking even.

Using us as an example, we typically have three litters a year and charge around $2000. No expense is spared for the dogs. Last year our IRS Schedule C showed a profit of $458 on the "Dog Business". We had no medical expenses other than normal maintenence. We didn't claim any deduction for the 40 or 50 thousand we put into the dog addition on our house, and we don't do any advertising in show magazines or hire professional handlers.


----------



## DAJsMom

puppy mill-backyard breeder------show breeder, health tested parents---show puppy.

Expect to pay $1500 and up for a puppy from a reputable breeder who plans breedings carefully, and only breeds quality (usually AKC champion), health-tested (hips, patellas, CERF, BAER, sometimes more) dogs, and who will stand behind their puppies and be there for you when you have questions or problems.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

DAJsMom said:


> puppy mill-backyard breeder------show breeder, health tested parents---show puppy.
> 
> Expect to pay $1500 and up for a puppy from a reputable breeder who plans breedings carefully, and only breeds quality (usually AKC champion), health-tested (hips, patellas, CERF, BAER, sometimes more) dogs, and who will stand behind their puppies and be there for you when you have questions or problems.


Definately. Plus reputable breeders ALWAYS buy back their puppies if there is an issue and have a lifetime genetic guarantee. It is like an insurance policy for your puppy.


----------



## Elaine

Jeffo,
I agree with the comments but please not only watch out for the people who sell for the lower prices but there are back yard breeders around us that charge what we do and do not show, or do very limited showing. They do not health test their adults and post it to www.offa.org, they do not guarantee anything past when the puppy goes home, although they say they are there for you. Some sites are very obvious that they don't care about our breed and others are very cleaver in how they do their wording. You should be checking at dog shows, club websites and the National club website for recommendations. A good deal is not always a good deal so make sure to ask others and you have come to a great place for help. I don't check here often so I am sorry if I am late in the post. Elaine


----------



## Janizona

I can only say I agree with the responses. You get what you pay for BUT as Elaine pointed out, there are some really bad breeders charging the same thing that the good guys are. Ask for all the health testing and carefully read the contract. Don't forget references. The HCA website has some great questions to ask breeders before you buy and none of the good ones will be offended at any question you ask.


----------



## fibtaylo

We got our puppies from a breeder in another state, who delivered to us. We paid $850 each. We had checked references, talked to the breeder, saw pictures of the parents and thought we were doing ok, except we knew they were not health tested. However, the day we got the puppy, the breeder said something about having 28 more dogs at home. I was sick.

As of now at 9 months, they are completely healthy and we are completely head over heels for our furbabies and are totally blessed by them. However, I agree to watch out for the "cheap" puppies. While we ended up with great pups and Macie and Cali are living the lives of little queens, I still live with a lot of regret that we helped support a backyard puppy mill.


----------



## iluvhavs

I paid $2000 for Rico and was very happy with him. A friend of mine from Arizona told me most of the breeders she was talking to were charging $1200 to $1800 so I started looking around. I found a very reputable breeder, whose dogs are health tested _and_ shown. In fact her dogs were used by my $2000 breeder to produce some of her litters! There is some relationship between her and Rico! She sells her "pet" quality dogs for $900 for black and whites and $1000 for chocolates and unusual colors. Lucy came with the usual contract, a health guarantee and buy-back clause, etc. The breeder sent me whatever pictures I asked for. I did realize that the puppy would not be as well trained as Rico was when she got to me. She was two weeks younger and not leash trained or potty trained. But it all worked out and overall I am very happy with the purchase. The economics of it has to play a part at some point. 
My friend from AZ decided not to buy a full priced hav, as she thought a rescue would be much more in need. That's what she ended up doing. I think her Izzy is a hav-a-zhu (whatever) and a wonderful pet.


----------



## hav-one

Sometimes it's not so much about the money as it is a really good home. I finished my first girl, health tested, and bred her. I kept 2 to show, one I decided to place in a pet home at 7 months. At this point I wouldn't say I'm a breeder, I would say I'm at the hobby level...I would say ask lots of questions, and ask around. I would think first and fore most a breeder would be pleased that all their puppies go to a good home and quite spoiled. When breeding it should be about doing what is best for the breed.


----------



## hvapuppy2

hav-one said:


> Sometimes it's not so much about the money as it is a really good home. I finished my first girl, health tested, and bred her. I kept 2 to show, one I decided to place in a pet home at 7 months. At this point I wouldn't say I'm a breeder, I would say I'm at the hobby level...I would say ask lots of questions, and ask around. I would think first and fore most a breeder would be pleased that all their puppies go to a good home and quite spoiled. When breeding it should be about doing what is best for the breed.


I sometimes wonder about this "going to a good home" concept. What exactly does that mean? I know breeders seem to share dogs with each other for breeding purposes for showing. My next Havanese would be campaigned in agility which is really expensive these days...so until I can afford both the dog and the trials, I have to wait till I have the funds...because a good agility dog needs to be really excellent both structurally and mentally, so I can't take just any Hav


----------



## hav-one

We now have our second litter, the first litter I kept one, one went to my puppy pay back is up North and I recieve up dates on how she is doing, one sold to a friend who's girls love him and play with him, one went to my cousin I'm sure she is being spoilt rotten, sold one to a lady in Chicago who sent a blanket and toy here so it would have scents from her original home when she took her, takes her for not only walks but bike rides and as she says "makes her life complete" and sends me pictures and up dates. I do not have a kennel (we have a total of 3, 2 I am actively showing+4 new puppies), I have been showing for about 3 years-these puppies are raised in our house and very well socialized (and health testing has been done on our finished bitch). In fact all 3 of mine sleep with us. I can't speak for all breeders, but I know for a fact where I get mine from are very well taken care.


----------

